# 60 Oz Tupperware container for two ghost mantis nymphs



## Deathlok (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey guys, I'll be getting a pair of ghost mantids soon and need something to keep them in until my vivarium is ready to go. Is this big enough for two of them? And can I use paper towels on the lid with holes drilled in the top? Will there be enough air flow? Will the female eat the male (both L3) even if they are well fed? Should I put paper towels on the sides for grip? I'm going to use coco fiber and sphagnum Moss for a substrate.


----------



## yellowray91 (Aug 6, 2015)

HI I'm not sure of the dimensions of a 60 Oz so you will have to decide if you think they can find food in it or if it's to big. I think that would be the main concern. As far as the female eating the male I've heard these are one of the more communal types that said there is always a small possibility of cannablism so if you just have 2 keep that in mind. For grip mine have been fine with paper towel onto the sides and top. You may want to look into adding some kind of screen or mesh for later instars and that substrates sounds good. Hope I could help


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 17, 2015)

If you only have two I would suggest seperating them. Communal setups work better when you have enough mantises where you don't mind if the occasional one or two gets munched.


----------



## LAME (Aug 18, 2015)

Krissim Klaw said:


> If you only have two I would suggest seperating them. Communal setups work better when you have enough mantises where you don't mind if the occasional one or two gets munched.


Agreed.


----------

